# Canon Wins 3 EISA Awards



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 15, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14190"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14190">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>EISA 2013-2014 Photo Awards

</strong>The EISA awards for 2013-2014 have been announced and Canon won some awards.</p>
<p><strong>EUROPEAN PROFESSIONAL LENS 2013-2014

</strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973129-REG/canon_5176b002_ef_200_400mm_f_4l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 200-400mm F4L IS USM Extender 1.4x</a><strong></p>
<p>EUROPEAN SLR CAMERA 2013-2014

</strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/945057-REG/canon_8575b001_eos_digital_rebel_sl1.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS 100D/SL1</a><strong></p>
<p>EUROPEAN ADVANCED SLR CAMERA 2013-2014

</strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892349-REG/Canon_8035b002_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS 6D</a></p>
<p>As someone mentioned in our forums, it appears that “everyone is a winner”….. well, except for <a href="http://www.hasselblad-lunar.com/" target="_blank">Hasselblad</a>.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.eisa.eu/awards/3/photo.html" target="_blank">See all the winners here</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrats Canon!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrats, Canon, although I think that I am the one being quoted as saying "everyone is a winner" at these awards. Everyone is left with something to brag about and use in their advertising.


----------



## zim (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16433.0

Actually I'm kinda surprised Sigma didn't pick up anything, something like EUROPEAN lens adjusting gismo of the year (2013-2014 incase your unsure what year we're talking about)


----------

